# Polyterus



## brainyvermin (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm having a hard time finding info about this fish. Does anyone here have one? What does yours eat? Suggestions for websites with info about them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Keeping Polypterus (Bichirs) in the Aquarium


----------

